# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Colossus [Shuttle, Shuttle Oita, Ferry Cosmo 3, Sunflower Oarai, Oarai Maru]

## sea world

> *Shuttle Yokosuka*
> http://www.ship.gr/shipbroker/ships3/8r.htm
> 
> Στείλτε με στην Ιαπωνία να σας τα αγοράσω *όλα*!!!


To sigkekrimeno ploio exei agorastei apo Ellhnikwn symferontwn etaireia!!

----------


## heraklion

> To sigkekrimeno ploio exei agorastei apo Ellhnikwn symferontwn etaireia!!


Και είναι ναυλωμένο σε Κορεάτες.:neutral:

----------


## Apostolos

> To sigkekrimeno ploio exei agorastei apo Ellhnikwn symferontwn etaireia!!


Μήπως το μπερδεύεις με το πρώην Shuttle Oita???
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=836386

Τώρα ονομάζετε Shuttle

O Samurai ακούει???

----------


## sea world

> Μήπως το μπερδεύεις με το πρώην Shuttle Oita???
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=836386
> 
> Τώρα ονομάζετε Shuttle
> 
> O Samurai ακούει???


Oxi oxi, eimai sigouros! Den kserw ti akougetai Ellada, alla edw emeis to exoume akousei!! Kai malista to exoun naulwsei se Koreates opws anefere ki allos syntaksideutis!

----------


## Apostolos

Τελικά θα πρέπει να αρχίζω να συζητώ ποιό πολύ για αγαπητά πλοία γιατι τελικά τα βλέπω στον Πειραιά! Το Θηριώδες Shuttle πρώην Shuttle Oita (και οχι το Yokoshuka με τις 2 τσιμινιέρες) βρίσκεται στον Ν.Μ. Δραπετσώνας! Τεράστιο, πανέμορφο! Μακάρι να μπορέσουμε να το δούμε και εσωτερικά...

shuttle.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Η εταιρία του ειναι η Avra Shipmanagement που δυστυχώς δέν παίρνει Ελληνες...
Στην πρύμη είδα ενα μάτσο μαϊμούδια να προσπαθούν να καθαρίσουν με σκούπες ένα κομμάτι της πρύμης επι 30 λεπτά...

----------


## BULKERMAN

Αποστολε μιας και πιανουν αυτα που λες για πες τιποτα και το superferry 18 !!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Αρκετά παλαιότερα το πλοίο ώς Sunflower Oarai
200207141952272.jpg

Φαίνεται καθαρά ότι το πλοίο δέν διέθετε πρυμιό καταπέλτη ο οποίος πιθανότατα τοποθετήθηκε με την αγορά του απο τους Ελληνες

----------


## Apostolos

Και ώς Shuttle Oita

oita.jpg

Ας παραθέσουμε και τα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά του
SHUTTLE.doc

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Η εταιρία του ειναι η Avra Shipmanagement που δυστυχώς δέν παίρνει Ελληνες...
> Στην πρύμη είδα ενα μάτσο μαϊμούδια να προσπαθούν να καθαρίσουν με σκούπες ένα κομμάτι της πρύμης επι 30 λεπτά...


Έλα βρε Απόστολε, μην μιλάς έτσι γιατί δεν δίνεις ως αξιωματικός  το καλό παράδειγμα σε όσους διαβάζουν τα γραφόμενά σου...

----------


## Ellinis

Ξέρουμε για τη χρήση το προορίζουν, ναυλώσεις στο εξωτερικό ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Apostolos

> Έλα βρε Απόστολε, μην μιλάς έτσι γιατί δεν δίνεις   το καλό παράδειγμα...


Γιατι φίλε? Πειράζει που σκάω όταν βλέπω αλλοεθνής να δουλέβουν σε αγαπητά μου πλοία και ιδικά εθνικότητες που μονο σκοπό έχουν να κάνουν ενα contract και δέν ενδιαφέρονται για το πλοίο?

----------


## xaloba

> Γιατι φίλε? Πειράζει που σκάω όταν βλέπω αλλοεθνής να δουλέβουν σε αγαπητά μου πλοία και ιδικά εθνικότητες που μονο σκοπό έχουν να κάνουν ενα contract και δέν ενδιαφέρονται για το πλοίο?


Και πρεπει δλδ να αναφερεσαι σε αυτους με τον υποτιμητικο ορο ''μαιμουδια''?? Δεν ειμαι υπερ τους αλλα στην τελικη ανθρωποι ειναι και για ενα κομματι ψωμι δουλευουν, ανεξαρτητα αν ειναι καλοι ή κακοι στη δουλεια τους... 

Ποιο ''μαγκας'' θα εισαι αν πας να πιασεις κανενα εφοπλιστη-αφεντικο σου και να του πεις οτι ειναι φραγκοφονιας κτλ που βαζει να δουλευουν οι αλλοδαποι σε αγαπητα σου πλοια. Αλλα δεν νομιζω... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Λυπάμαι για την ατυχή έκφραση του συναδέλφου. Η έκφραση αυτή δεν αντιπροσωπεύει τη θέση του nautilia.gr. Θα ήθελα να σταματήσει αυτή η συζήτηση εδώ. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση όλων.

----------


## sea world

Otan eisai nautikos, ta les ta pragmata nautika! Opote mhn pianosaste apo lekseis. Eleos!!
Edw egw pou eimai se grafeio kai otan paw sta ploia, tous lew etsi, poso mallon o Apostolos pou tous zei sta mparka!!!
Telos

----------


## Leo

Το τέλος ήταν ένα πόστ παραπάνω. Κρατείστε και ονόμαζετε τους ναυτικούς σας όπως θέλετε. Εδώ παρακαλώ να διατηρήσουμε ένα επίπεδο. Είναι άλλο ο μακαράς και η μπαστέκα σαν ναυτικές ορολόγιες και αλλό η προσβολή και η απαξίωση ανθρώπων.

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο υπέστει απ' οτι κατάλαβα μια μικρη μετασκευή πίσω απο τις τσιμινιέρες. Πρέπει να ανοίχτηκε το 2ο ντεκ και πλέον ειναι απο την μέση και πίσω ανοιχτό

----------


## polykas

_Ντανιάστηκε στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας._

polykas3.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αναρωτιέμε πώς η εταιρία του δέν μπορεί να βρεί ναύλο γι αυτό το καταπληκτικό πλοίο! Δέν το πουλάει μήπως και βρεί την τύχη του?

----------


## helatros68

Το Shuttle στις 22.1.2010 σε ντανα στην Ελευσινα.


shuttle 1.jpg

shuttle 2.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το βαπόρι έχει απίστευτει πλωράκλα!!!

----------


## polykas

_Όμορφο πλοίο.Κρίμα που παραμένει στην ντάνα.Ανέβαλε και οριστικά τον δεξαμενισμό του μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποια ναύλωση.Ευχαριστούμε Παύλο._

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι κρίμα και άδικο για τέτοιο βάπορα να ειναι παροπλισμένος και να δουλεύουν όλα τα άλλα μπλε σαπακια...

----------


## Thanasis89

Το πιάσαμε το σχόλιο και θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου Απόστολε !

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο ειναι πρως πώληση, και εμεις ευχόμαστε να αγοραστει και να μετατραπει πάλι σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ... Μέγεθος και ταχύτητα ιδανική για αρκετες γραμμες

----------


## Thanasis89

Απόστολε από κατανάλωση πως πάει ; Ξέρουμε τίποτα ; Εύχομαι, κι εγώ με την σειρά μου, να βρει τον δρόμο που του αξίζει !

----------


## Apostolos

Ολα τα εχει το μαγαζί, λεφτά δεν εχουμε να το πάρουμε!

Speed maximum 24.27 knots
Speed service      22.00 knots
Consumption:
At abt 18.00 knots abt 42.00 tons
At abt 20.00 knots abt 58.00 tons
At abt 21.00 knots abt 67.00 tons
At abt 22.00 knots abt 77.00 tons

----------


## Thanasis89

Οικονομικός ο βάπορας... Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! (αν δεν κρίνω λάθος)  :Wink: 

Όσο για τα λεφτά αυτό ξαναπέσ' το !  :Very Happy:

----------


## babis nic

ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΤΙΣ ΤIΜΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΠΩΛΗΣΗΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ RO/RO :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Για το συγκεκριμένο αν υπολογίσεις ότι είναι παροπλισμένο, με 6-8 μύρια το χτυπάς. Έχει πέσει πολύ η αγορά των Ro/Ro λόγω της κρίσης. Τα ναύλα τους ημερησίως κυμαίνονται από 6 (παλιά) ως και 17 (νέα, γρήγορα πχ Ετζιαν Χεβεν).

----------


## Ed87kas

178,01 x 24,81 x 6,50 m.
Knop. 22,9.
Passagerare. 656.

----------


## Apostolos

Εχουμε δώσει πλήρη στοιχεία εδώ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο οτι βλεπω ειναι η εξελιξη του δικου μας IONIAN SKY

----------


## babis nic

Από γνωστό μου που εργάζεται σε ναυτιλιακό  γραφείο έμαθα ότι ενδιαφέρεται η ΝΕΛ γιά ναύλωση , κάτι γιά Δωδεκάνησα λέγεται .Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι ανάλογο :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Ας πουμε πλέον ότι το πλοίο σίγουρα θα ναυλωθεί απο την ΝΕΛ για ταξιδια στα 12νησα... Η πληροφορία παλια αλλα μας την έκανε ο server...

----------


## Super Jet

και εγω μπαμπη αυτο άκουσα. θα δουμε ομως.

----------


## nkr

Εαν ναυλωθει τελικα το πλοιο ποιο θα ειναι το λιμανι αναχωρησης ο Πειραιας η κανενα αλλο?

----------


## Leo

Ο εντυπωσιακά τεράστιος βάπορας βρίσκεται στα Ναυπηγεία της Ελευσίνας ακόμη και σήμερα..

DSCN6428shuttle.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Καλορίζικο το νέο του όνομα! Colossus με σημαία Μάλτας...

----------


## Leo

Εδώ βλέπω ότι πήρανε φόρα όλοι και αδειάσανε την Ελευσίνα... 

Colossus στο ais αλλά Shuttle στο σκάφος ακόμη. Οι ψύθιροι για ναύλωση από την ΝΕΛ έχουν επιβεβαιωθεί? Για πού θα το βάλει?

shuttle.JPG

----------


## MYTILENE

Σιγά σιγά ετοιμάζονται κι αυτά???? :Wink: !!!Για που το έβαλε τελικά γιατί δε το βρήκα στο ais???

----------


## DimitrisT

Στο Πέραμα είναι ,δίπλα από το Ionian Sky  :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Στο Πέραμα είναι ,δίπλα από το Ionian Sky


 ΣΕ ευχαριστώ φίλε,μόλις το είδα :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Χθες το απόγευμα στα Ναυπηγεία της Ελευσίνας (τώρα που θα αλλάζει τα σινιάλα στο Πέραμα  :Wink: , θα είναι περισσότερο προσβάσιμο). Είναι θηρίο με τεράστιο γκαράζ...

DSCN7224COLOSSUS.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Aλλαγή σινιάλων είχαμε σήμερα στο πλοίο.._. :Very Happy: 

POLYKAS.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Ομορφαίνει κι αυτό,ακόμα πιο πολύ!!!!!Ευχαριστούμεεεεε!!!!!ΝΕΛ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## gnikles

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΕΝΕΙ!!!ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΑΝΤΕ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*COLLOSUS σήμερα στο Πέραμα..!!*

*P5241606.jpg*

*Και NEL LINES GARGO στις μπαντες...!!*

*P5241604.jpg*

*Και τα σινιαλα στην τσιμινιερα..!*

*P5241605.jpg*

----------


## MYTILENE

Εκεί που είχαμε ένα βαποράκι με το ζόρι, τώρα βρεθήκαμε να έχουμε και ΝΕΛ CARGO :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΝΕΛ....ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Παιδια τις καλυτερες ευχες για το πλοιο και φυσικα για την εταιρια που προσπαθει τον τελευταιο καιρο!!!!!

----------


## olympiacos7

Tι προσπαθει ρε φιλε με σημαια Μαλτας ? αυτο το λες προσπαθεια? εγω το λεω δυσφημηση της ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας

----------


## despo

Και που εισαι ακόμα, έχει να πέσει ξένη σημαία στα ΄ναυλωμένα' της ΝΕΛ που θα πάει σύννεφο...

----------


## gnikles

> *COLLOSUS σήμερα στο Πέραμα..!!*
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90729*
> 
> *Και NEL LINES GARGO στις μπαντες...!!*
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90730*
> 
> *Και τα σινιαλα στην τσιμινιερα..!*
> ...


 ΤΙ ΤΕΡΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!!ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ!!!!!

----------


## olympiacos7

> Και που εισαι ακόμα, έχει να πέσει ξένη σημαία στα ΄ναυλωμένα' της ΝΕΛ που θα πάει σύννεφο...


Kατα τα αλλα χαιρομαστε..ειναι μεχρι να δουν το πρωτο ουκρανο και βουλγαρο αλλιως μεχρι τοτε ολοι θα χαιρονται.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Κινητικότητα έξω και μέσα στο πλοίο ...
Σήμερα στο Πέραμα
COLOSEUS.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ανταπόκρισή σου Νικόλα... Να είσαι καλά !  :Wink:

----------


## Stylianos

ξερουμε πότε ξεκινάει δρομολόγια,και αν αυτά θα εχουν αφετηρία τον Πειραια?

----------


## 2nd mate

μπορεί και αύριο..

----------


## MYTILENE

> μπορεί και αύριο..


 Ευχαριστούμε για τη πληροφορία....!!!¶ντε να ανεβαίνουμε......ΝΕΛ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ :Wink:  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## xidianakis

ομορφα σκαρια και τα 2. πολυ μεγαλα ομως σε σχεση με τις αναγκες για μεταφορα φορτηγων αυτη την περιοδο. ελπιζω να μην κανουν "μαμ" πολυ καυσημο αλλα και να υπαρχουν καλες προσφορες για να "παρουν" μεριδιο απο την πιτα.

----------


## marsant

> Kατα τα αλλα χαιρομαστε..ειναι μεχρι να δουν το πρωτο ουκρανο και βουλγαρο αλλιως μεχρι τοτε ολοι θα χαιρονται.


 
Θα συμφωνησω 100%,μερικοι δεν εχουν καταλαβει τι γινεται και τι ωραια το πανε το πραγμα....

----------


## Leo

Για να σταματήσει αυτή η μόνιμη γκρίνια με τους Ρουμάνους, Ουκρανούς και γενικά αλλοδαπούς ναυτικούς, θα ήθελα να σας παραπέμψω σε ένα σχόλιο που έγραψε ο φίλος lostromos *εδώ* και θα παρακαλέσω να διαβάσετε τις τελευταίες 5-6 γραμμές με προσοχή. Πρέπει οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί να αποδείξουμε ότι αξίζουμε την προσοχή των εργοδοτών με ουσιαστικά επιχειρήματα, σωστή εκπαίδευση και σοβαρότητα. Οι κραυγές και οι καταλήψεις είναι μέτρο περασμένων εποχών. Να φωνάξουμε για την ανύπαρκτη σύγχρονη εκπαίδευση και την κατάντια μας το δέχομαι, το να κλαψουρίζω όμως γιατί κάποιοι άλλοι που μας παίρνουν τις θέσεις, (ενίοτε διακαιωματικά αφού είμαστε μέλη της ΕΕ) χωρίς να ψάχνω την βασική αιτία, είναι μάλλον παρωχημένη τακτική.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Για να σταματήσει αυτή η μόνιμη γκρίνια με τους Ρουμάνους, Ουκρανούς και γενικά αλλοδαπούς ναυτικούς, θα ήθελα να σας παραπέμψω σε ένα σχόλιο που έγραψε ο φίλος lostromos *εδώ* και θα παρακαλέσω να διαβάσετε τις τελευταίες 5-6 γραμμές με προσοχή. Πρέπει οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί να αποδείξουμε ότι αξίζουμε την προσοχή των εργοδοτών με ουσιαστικά επιχειρήματα, σωστή εκπαίδευση και σοβαρότητα. Οι κραυγές και οι καταλήψεις είναι μέτρο περασμένων εποχών. Να φωνάξουμε για την ανύπαρκτη σύγχρονη εκπαίδευση και την κατάντια μας το δέχομαι, το να κλαψουρίζω όμως γιατί κάποιοι άλλοι που μας παίρνουν τις θέσεις, (ενίοτε διακαιωματικά αφού είμαστε μέλη της ΕΕ) χωρίς να ψάχνω την βασική αιτία, είναι μάλλον παρωχημένη τακτική.



Λεο πάνω σε αυτό που είπες θέλω να προσθέσω κάτι...Αύριο πρωί στην ¶νδρο έρχεται για επίσκεψη και τιμής ένεκεν στους Ανδριώτες ναυτικούς το εκπαιδευτικό πλοίο EMPIRE STATE.400 Αμερικάνοι δόκιμοι πλοίαρχοι και μηχανικοί κάθε χρόνο γυρίζουν τον κόσμο με αυτό το πλοίο στο πλαίσιο της εκπαίδευσης τους...Που θέλω να καταλήξω?? Βλέποντας κατά διαστήματα τέτοιες επισκέψεις στην Ελλάδα από εκπαιδευτικά πλοία με πιάνει μια μελαγχολία γιατί να μην υπήρχε κάτι αντίστοιχο και στη χώρα μας με την μεγάλη ναυτική παράδοση...

----------


## Thanasis89

Το πλοίο έδεσε στο Ικόνιο για το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για την Ρόδο. Εντός ολίγου και η ανταπόκριση... Τα σχόλια θετικότατα από τους ανταποκριτές μας !  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*To COLOSSUS κατα την διαρκεια μεθορμισης απο το Περαμα στο Ικονιο, για να ξεκινησει δρομολογια ..!*
*Για τοus Leo,Mytilene,Opelmanos,Thanasis89,Vinman,Nikos Maroulis*
P6041725.jpg

P6041731.jpg

P6041735.jpg

P6041740.jpg

P6041747.jpg

----------


## vinman

Thanks Φώτη... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Γεια σου ρε Φωτάρα ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Τέλειες... Όντως φοβερός ο βάπορας !   :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *To COLOSSUS κατα την διαρκεια μεθορμισης απο το Περαμα στο Ικονιο, για να ξεκινησει δρομολογια ..!*
> *Για τοus Leo,Mytilene,Opelmanos,Thanasis89,Vinman,Nikos Maroulis*
> P6041725.jpg
> 
> P6041731.jpg
> 
> P6041735.jpg
> 
> P6041740.jpg
> ...



Μπράβο ρε φίλε!!!  ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ με <<καρύδια >>!!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

ΔΕ ΧΟΡΤΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ!!!!!!!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ DOKIMAKOS :Wink:  :Razz: !!!ANTE ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Super Jet

Συγνωμη αν οι παρακατω ερωτήσεις εχουν ξανααπαντηθει αλλα εχω μπερδευετει λιγο.
1)που βρίσκεται το *Ικονιο;
2)ποτε ξεκινα δρομολογια;
3)θα εκτελει δρομολογια στην γραμμη Πειραιας-Κως-Ρόδος;
*

----------


## babis nic

Συγχαριτήρια γιά την φωτογράφιση.Τιμή μας να έχουμε ένα τόσο αξιόλογο ρο/ρο στις θάλασσες μας :Smile:

----------


## Super Jet

Αναχωρισε στις 21:45 απο το κερατσινι για το πρωτο του ταξιδι!!!!

----------


## trelaras

Καλοταξιδο να ειναι!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Dokimakos21 για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες,να σαι καλά.Καλοτάξιδο να είναι.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *To COLOSSUS κατα την διαρκεια μεθορμισης απο το Περαμα στο Ικονιο, για να ξεκινησει δρομολογια ..!*


*¶ψογος Φώτη! Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!! Ο βάπορας είναι απίστευτος!! Καλά ταξίδια να έχει!*

----------


## Νaval22

τελικά δεν ήταν τυχαίο το όνομα  :Wink:  ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ και με βάψιμο που δεν έχει ξαναπροηγηθεί και θα ξεχωρίζει στο μάτι ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

Βλέπω ότι το πλοίο στο πρώτο του δρομολόγιο πηγαίνει απευθείας Ρόδο χωρίς να πιάσει Κω!!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Μόλις έφτασε στη Ρόδο!!!

----------


## Super Jet

Περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες! Που μπορω να βρω τα δρομολογια του; θα ξεκινα απο το Κερατσίνι ή απο τον Πειραιά;

----------


## dokimakos21

*Βλεποντας τυχαια φωτογραφιες του πλοιου στο ΑΙΣ ειδα οτι εχουν ανεβει μια φωτογραφια δικια μου και μια του φιλου polyka και μαλιστα με τα nickname μας ...!Εμενα προσωπικα δεν με εχει ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ κανεις για κανει κατι τετοιο και ποσο μαλλον να βαζει και το ονομα μου ..!!*
colossus.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> *To COLOSSUS κατα την διαρκεια μεθορμισης απο το Περαμα στο Ικονιο, για να ξεκινησει δρομολογια ..!*
> *Για τοus Leo,Mytilene,Opelmanos,Thanasis89,Vinman,Nikos Maroulis*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92279
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92280
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92281
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92282
> ...


Φωτη σε ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορταζ!!!
Καλα ταξιδια στο πλοιο:-D

----------


## mike_rodos

*Και το Colossus στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, δεμένο στο τελευταίο Γ του λιμενοβραχίωνα της Ακαντιάς.  Για όλους τους φίλους του nautilia.gr και για τους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ.

DSCN8777.jpg

Nautilia.gr γιατί είναι ωραία να έχεις ανταπόκριση από όλα τα λιμάνια της Ελλάδας!*  :Wink: :mrgreen:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αψογος ο φιλος mike rodos!  Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## dokimakos21

*Μιχαλη σ ευχαριστουμε πολυ...!!
Οσο για το υστερογραφο το εχω πει οτι ειμαστε ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ..!*

----------


## Leo

¶ντε με το καλό και ο Ιππότης Μιχάλη!

----------


## Giovanaut

Υπεροχες οι ανταποκρισεις και απο Αθηνα και απο Ροδο....!!!
Σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ παιδια...!!!

Καλο του ξεκινημα και καλες δουλειες στην εταιρεια που τοσο το εχει αναγκη...!!!

Επρος καλα μου ποδια, μετατραπειτε σε επικαθημενο, μπας και μπουμε για κανα ταξιδακι στον βαπορα.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Και το Colossus στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, δεμένο στο τελευταίο Γ του λιμενοβραχίωνα της Ακαντιάς.  Για όλους τους φίλους του nautilia.gr και για τους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ.
> 
> DSCN8777.jpg
> 
> Nautilia.gr γιατί είναι ωραία να έχεις ανταπόκριση από όλα τα λιμάνια της Ελλάδας!* :mrgreen:


Μιχαλη πανταχου παρων και εσυ στην ομορφη Ροδο!!
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

Πρώτη μέρα στη Ρόδο, έπρεπε μαζί με το Νίκο να το τιμήσουμε πλήρως... όποτε και μερικές βραδυνές από το νησάκι μας... 

Η πλώρη μας κόπηκε λίγο λόγω μεγέθους και τέλος λιμενοβραχίωνα

DSCN8826.jpg

Ακόμη μία πριν από λίγο με αναμένες τις μηχανές.

DSCN8844.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Μπραβο σας το τιμησατε δεοντος...!!!
Το πλοιο ειναι αστερι και η πλωρη προκαλει δεος, φανταζομαι κι απο κοντα...!!!

Εκτελεσε δρομολογιο σημερα....???

----------


## mike_rodos

> Μπραβο σας το τιμησατε δεοντος...!!!
> Το πλοιο ειναι αστερι και η πλωρη προκαλει δεος, φανταζομαι κι απο κοντα...!!!
> 
> Εκτελεσε δρομολογιο σημερα....???


Ήρθε σήμερα το πρωί κατά της 10:00 μεταφέροντας μερικές ταλίγκες. Επίσης να αναφέρουμε ότι το πρώην κιόσκι στην Ακαντιά της *ΑΝΕΚ* έγεινε *NEL LINES.*

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ήρθε σήμερα το πρωί κατά της 10:00 μεταφέροντας μερικές ταλίγκες. Επίσης να αναφέρουμε ότι πρώην κιόσκι στην Ακαντιά της *ΑΝΕΚ* έγεινε *NEL LINES.*


Στην ερωτηση μου εννοουσα αν εκτελεσε το δρομολογιο της επιστροφης απο Ροδο το βραδυ....!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Πρώτη μέρα στη Ρόδο, έπρεπε μαζί με το Νίκο να το τιμήσουμε πλήρως... όποτε και μερικές βραδυνές από το νησάκι μας... 
> 
> Η πλώρη μας κόπηκε λίγο λόγω μεγέθους και τέλος λιμενοβραχίωνα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92481
> 
> Ακόμη μία πριν από λίγο με αναμένες τις μηχανές.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92482


Πολυ ωρεο αλλα πιστευω θελει και κανενα προβολεα να φωτιζουν το λογοτυπο (NEL LINES CARGO)  γιατι ετσι ειναι πολυ μαυρο Tο βραδι,,,:idea:

----------


## Apostolos

Σιγά μην βάλουνε και strobo lights
Ελεος ποια!

----------


## ελμεψη

Μερικες φωτο του πλοιου και απο εμενα. Οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι με εντυπωσιασε αρκετα για το μεγεθος του, την αψογη κατασταση του αλλα και τις γραμμες του.

DSC_7069(1).JPG

DSC_7073(1).JPG

DSC_7083(1).JPG

DSC_7086.JPG

DSC_7142(1).JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Μάθαμε την κίνηση απο φορτηγα???

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα !

Εμένα πάντως δεν μου αρέσει ο χρωματισμός.

Θα μπορούσε το μπλε να ήταν μέχρι το ύψος της πλώρης όπως είναι και στα υπόλοιπα ΝΕΛάκια.

Τι λέτε εσείς ;

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Leo

Για μένα είναι καλό, ένα ρο-ρο δεν πουλάει εμφάνιση, πουλάει άνεσα και συνέπεια. Νομίζω θα τα καταφέρει γιατί βλέπω την 18άρα την έχει στην τσέπη του. Τώρα όσο για την κίνηση που ρωτάει ο Απόστολος, μήπως είναι πολύ νωρίς για να το κουβεντιάσουμε?

----------


## MYTILENE

> Μάθαμε την κίνηση απο φορτηγα???


 Ναυλωμένο ήταν από μεταφορική εταιρεία της Ρόδου....εξ'ου και το express για Ρόδο. :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο βρίσκετε και πάλι στο πέραμα..ο λόγος???

----------


## mike_rodos

Μήπως γνωρίζουμε τι συμβαίνει με το COLOSSUS?? έκανε 2 δρομολόγια εξπρές για Ρόδο και έχει τώρα μία βδομάδα στο Πέραμα.!

----------


## Apostolos

Οταν δεν μπορεις να ανταγωνιστεις βάζεις τον Ανωμερίτη να κάνει την χαλάστρα!

----------


## manolis m.

Aς δουμε τον Κολοσσο στην Ιαπωνια με τα Χρωματα της NIHON ENKAI FERRY ως OARAI MARU 

kolossos japan.JPG

(Funekisemuras)

----------


## samurai

Και ως SHUTTLE OITA φυσικα :Very Happy: 
Υπέροχο βαπόρι!
7010.jpg

----------


## nippon

> Και ως SHUTTLE OITA φυσικα
> Υπέροχο βαπόρι!
> 7010.jpg


Οντως υπεροχο βαπορι! Να χαμε και το ΕRIMO MARU!

----------


## manolis m.

Edw λοιπον ως Sunflower ore...
Me ta panemorfa siniala.....
20070408011041 (Medium).jpg
(teikisenblog)

----------


## MILTIADIS

Μανωλη στην πρωτη φωτο που εβαλες μ αρεσει πιο πολυ!ξερω βεβαια οτι εσυ προτιμας τα δευτερα σινιαλα.. :Wink: ευχαριστουμε παντως για το ανεβασμα τους γιατι εγω τουλαχιστον δεν το χα ξαναδει μ αυτες τις φορεσιες!κουκλι ηταν κ ειναι και με τα νελιτικα..

----------


## nippon

Aς προσθεσω κι εγω! 
sooita02931.jpg
(homepage3.nifty.com)

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΣΤΗ ΔΡΑΠΕΤΣΩΝΑ TΟ 'COLOSSUS'

----------


## gasim

Πόσο εφικτό θα ήταν η μετατροπή του Κολοσσού σε Ε/Γ Ο/Γ αλα Νήσος Ρόδος?

----------


## Apostolos

Με ένα budget 10 μυρίων (δηλαδή όσο μια πώληση 2 ταχυπλόων) το πλοίο γίνετε άνετα ενα καταπληκτικό cruise ferry!
Υπάρχει απ' ότι μου έχουν πει στα σχέδια της εταιρίας φθάνει να πάνε καλά τα πράματα...

----------


## dokimakos21

*Και κα8ως ψαχνομουν για ταξιδακι με το AQUA JEWEL την Πεμπτη ειδα αυτο...!*
*colossus.jpg*

*Περιμενω επιβεβαιωση εκ MYTILENE...*

----------


## hsw

Εδώ και καιρό γίνεται αυτό στο open seas. Πρόκειται μάλλον για τα δρομολόγια του Μύκονος.

----------


## speedrunner

Με αυτό το πλοιο τι γίνεται πότε θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια για Ρόδο???

----------


## nippon

Μια αλλη οψη ενος εξοχου βαπορα! Εδω ως SHUTTLE OITA
1136812056_1.JPG
ΠΗΓΗ:homepage3.nifty.com/tkss/

----------


## Apostolos

Αντε σύντομα και ΕΓ/ΟΓ!!!

colossus.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Επιβλητικό βαπόρι ομολογουμένως, και όμορφος ο ιάπων επίσης.Μια μετασκευή σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ και είναι ότι πρέπει για Πειραιάς-Ρόδος-Κύπρος...λέω εγώ τώρα...

----------


## GiorgosVitz

> Αντε σύντομα και ΕΓ/ΟΓ!!!


Ευχή ήταν αυτό Απόστολε ή κατάρα?...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gasim

τόσο η ηλικία του όσο και τα άλλα χαρακτηριστικά του με κάνουν να πιστεύω ότι με μια καλή μετασκευή θα είναι ό,τι πρέπει για τη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης.  Το Μυτιλήνη μας γερνάει...

----------


## nippon

Ενα deck plan του Colossus οταν ηταν στην Ιαπωνια
collosus.jpg
teikisen.blog84.fc2.com

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλο ενα πολυ ωραιο στοιχειο απο τον Nippon.
Πιστευω οτι για να γινει ΕΓ\ΟΓ καλα θα ηταν, αλλα εκτιμω οτι θα εχει μεγαλο κοστος που μονο μια μεγαλη και ανετη οικονομικα εταιρεια θα το εκανε.Αν και σε αυτο το size μαλλον βρισκεις πιο καταλληλα και πιο ετοιμα για να δεχονται επιβατες πλοια απο την ιαπωνια

----------


## Stylianos

Μήπως,λεω μήπως γινει ''κουτι'' εαν μετασκευαστεί;... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nippon

Μια μπροσουρα οταν ηταν στην πασιγνωστη NIHON ENKAI με το ονομα OARAI MARU!
Δειτε και τις καμπινες που διαθετει...

ooaraimaru1.jpg

geocities.jp/newkiyose/nihonenkain2.html

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο ακούγεται έντονα πως βρήκε ναύλο για κανα μήνα στην Αίγυπτο

----------


## Ellinis

Υποναυλώθηκε από τη ΝΕΛ ή επέστρεψε στον ιδιοκτήτη του και αυτός το ναύλωσε στους Αιγύπτιους;

----------


## gasim

> Μια μπροσουρα οταν ηταν στην πασιγνωστη NIHON ENKAI με το ονομα OARAI MARU!
> Δειτε και τις καμπινες που διαθετει...
> 
> ooaraimaru1.jpg
> 
> geocities.jp/newkiyose/nihonenkain2.html


παρατηρώ ένα μόνο φουγάρο ή δεν βλέπω καλά;

παίδες, μόλις τώρα παρατήρησα και από τις προηγούμενες φωτο ότι ο βάπορας έχει ένα μόνο   φουγάρο...

----------


## Joyrider

> παρατηρώ ένα μόνο φουγάρο ή δεν βλέπω καλά;
> 
> παίδες, μόλις τώρα παρατήρησα και από τις προηγούμενες φωτο ότι ο βάπορας έχει ένα μόνο φουγάρο...


 
Οντως ένα μόνο φαίνεται.

----------


## Stylianos

> To πλοίο ακούγεται έντονα πως βρήκε ναύλο για κανα μήνα στην Αίγυπτο


Μήπως στην θυγατρική Nel Egypt?  :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Καλό!!!! Εμάς να μας ενδιαφέρει να βρούν πολλά λεφτα, να πληρώνουν τα πληρώματα και να κάνουν επενδύσεις για το καλό του τόπου και ας το ναυλώσουν και στο φεγγάρι. Εξάλου ειναι πολύυ μεγάλο για σκέτο ro/ro στην Ελλάδα

----------


## Stylianos

> Καλό!!!! Εμάς να μας ενδιαφέρει να βρούν πολλά λεφτα, να πληρώνουν τα πληρώματα και να κάνουν επενδύσεις για το καλό του τόπου και ας το ναυλώσουν και στο φεγγάρι. Εξάλου ειναι πολύυ μεγάλο για σκέτο ro/ro στην Ελλάδα


Δηλαδή εαν ναυλοθεί δεν θα δουλευει ως ro/ro,και θα γινει πχ ro/pax?

----------


## Apostolos

Μα δέν υπάρχουν οι χώροι για επιβάτες, έχουν γίνει car decks. Απλά εκει ίσως να έχει αντικείμενο εργασίας ως ρο/ρο αλλα εδώ όχι

----------


## Fido

Πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή με βάση το AIS έχει βάλει ρότα για Port Said! Για να δούμε! Εδώ που τα λέμε καλύτερα, απ το να κάθεται εδώ αχρησιμοποίητο ας πάει αλλού να δουλεύει, να μη μένει ανεκμετάλλευτο κρίμα είναι! :Razz:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ήδη έχει δημοσιευτεί του η αναχώρηση στο: http://maritimenews.webs.com/apps/blog/

----------


## gnikles

Το πλοίο θα μας λείψει για 40 ημέρες μόνο και μετά ξανα πίσω. :Wink:

----------


## Stylianos

Οταν με το καλό γυρισει θα ειναι ακομα στην Νέλ;

----------


## SEA_PILOT

'COLOSSUS' εξερχομενο απο το ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙ

----------


## gnikles

> 'COLOSSUS' εξερχομενο απο το ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙ


 Ευχαριστούμε πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες βάπορας ο άτιμος!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΙΗΟΝ ΕΝΚΑΙ Ο ΔΙΑΔΟΧΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΟΥ KING MINOS.ΟΤΑΝ Η ΗSW EΦΕΡΕ ΤΟ ΚΙSO KAI TO ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ ΩΣ ΦΓ/ΟΓ,H EYXH MOY ΣΑΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟΣ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΓΙΝΕ (ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ) .ΓΙΑ ΤΟ COLOSSUS EYXOMAI TO IΔΙΟ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ,ΟΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ CARDECK ΓΙΑ 454 ΙΧ (FHT 2.15m).ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΙΑΠΩΝΙΚΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΗΛΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ; ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ,ΟΧΙ ΧΤΙΣΙΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΥΜΗΣ ΑΛΑ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ;ENA ΨΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΦΟΥΓΑΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΑΝΤΑ.ΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΙΑΠΩΝΕΣ (ΦΟΥΓΑΡΟ ΜΟΝΟΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΛΠ).ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΗΜΙΑΔΕΛΦΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΔΥΟ ΦΟΥΓΑΡΑ.
ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΗΚΕ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΝΕΚ ΘΑ ΕΦΕΡΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΟ ΤΟ ΙSHIKARI THΣ ΤΑΙΗΕΥΟ.ΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ;
MEΓΑΛΕ ΕΥΘΥΜΙΑΔΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΦΕΡΝΕΣ ΤΟ ΑΙΟΛΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ,ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΗΞΕΡΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΔΕΙΧΝΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΙΗΟΝ ΕΝΚΑΙ Ο ΔΙΑΔΟΧΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΟΥ KING MINOS.ΟΤΑΝ Η ΗSW EΦΕΡΕ ΤΟ ΚΙSO KAI TO ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ ΩΣ ΦΓ/ΟΓ,H EYXH MOY ΣΑΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟΣ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΓΙΝΕ (ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ) .ΓΙΑ ΤΟ COLOSSUS EYXOMAI TO IΔΙΟ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ,ΟΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ CARDECK ΓΙΑ 454 ΙΧ (FHT 2.15m).ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΙΑΠΩΝΙΚΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΗΛΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ; ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ,ΟΧΙ ΧΤΙΣΙΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΥΜΗΣ ΑΛΑ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ;ENA ΨΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΦΟΥΓΑΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΑΝΤΑ.ΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΙΑΠΩΝΕΣ (ΦΟΥΓΑΡΟ ΜΟΝΟΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΛΠ).ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΗΜΙΑΔΕΛΦΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΔΥΟ ΦΟΥΓΑΡΑ.
> ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΗΚΕ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΝΕΚ ΘΑ ΕΦΕΡΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΟ ΤΟ ΙSHIKARI THΣ ΤΑΙΗΕΥΟ.ΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ;
> MEΓΑΛΕ ΕΥΘΥΜΙΑΔΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΦΕΡΝΕΣ ΤΟ ΑΙΟΛΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ,ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΗΞΕΡΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΔΕΙΧΝΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ!


 ΚΑΛΩΣ ΤΟ, ΜΕ 8.2 Ν ΤΗΣ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ ΤΡΑΒΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟ.

----------


## Trakman

Επιστροφή προς Κόρινθο για το Colossus.
Αφιερωμένη στους Apostolos, douzoune, gnikles και ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Trakakis_PA317873.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> Επιστροφή προς Κόρινθο για το Colossus.
> Αφιερωμένη στους Apostolos, douzoune, gnikles και ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ
> 
> Trakakis_PA317873.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Γιώργο πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!!!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Θα πάρει την θέση του Ιππότη και μάλλον θα αρχίσει από σήμερα δρομολόγια

----------


## High1

> Θα πάρει την θέση του Ιππότη και μάλλον θα αρχίσει από σήμερα δρομολόγια


O IPPOTIS αύριο θα είχε αναχώρηση, οπότε μάλλον αύριο θα φύγει, αφού πήρε τη θέση του ο ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ :Wink:

----------


## GeoTsakas

_Στον όρμο της Βασιλικής Λευκάδας προσάραξε στις 04:45 τα ξημερώματα το φορτηγό πλοίο «Κολοσσός», με σημαία Μάλτας.
Το «Κολοσσός» το οποίο μεταφέρει φορτηγά είχε αποπλεύσει από το λιμάνι της Κορίνθου με προορισμό την Ανκόνα. Από την προσάραξη αναφέρθηκε ρήγμα στις στεγανές δεξαμενές του πλοίου, ενώ δεν υπάρχει τραυματισμός του 20μελους πληρώματος και των 11 οδηγών φορτηγών._

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> _Στον όρμο της Βασιλικής Λευκάδας προσάραξε στις 04:45 τα ξημερώματα το φορτηγό πλοίο «Κολοσσός», με σημαία Μάλτας.
> Το «Κολοσσός» το οποίο μεταφέρει φορτηγά είχε αποπλεύσει από το λιμάνι της Κορίνθου με προορισμό την Ανκόνα. Από την προσάραξη αναφέρθηκε ρήγμα στις στεγανές δεξαμενές του πλοίου, ενώ δεν υπάρχει τραυματισμός του 20μελους πληρώματος και των 11 οδηγών φορτηγών._


Υπάρχει ξεχωριστό τόπικ γι'αυτό...

----------


## MASTEF

tora pou prolavenete elate na vgalete ton kolosso foto... einai me thn plori valmeno sthn gonia sto perama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MARGARITIS24

BOW AND VISOR COLOSSUS.jpg
η πλωρη του πλοιου κ το visor

----------


## errikos!

τι γινετε ειπαρχει καμια εξελιξη?

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ τα τελευταία νέα

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον το Colossus αποκατάστησε τις ζημιές του και πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε εδώ. Εκείνο που βλέπω είναι ότι λυπηθήκαν να βάλουν λίγη μπογιά παρα πάνω. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι σύντομα θα αναλάβει δράση. 
Ευχομαι να είναι καλοτάξιδο. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: .


COLOSSUS 120 27-12-2010.jpg

COLOSSUS 121.jpg

----------


## Leo

Εύχομαι να πήραν όλοι (Πλοίαρχοι, πληρώματα, εταιρείες, λιμεναρχεία, αρχές-σημαίες, κλάσεις και όλη η ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα) από ένα μάθημα, ώστε παρόμοια ατυχήμτα να μην ξανασυμβούν στο μέλλον. Καλοτάξιδο το βαπόρι και καλές δουλειές από εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## zozef

> Εύχομαι να πήραν όλοι (Πλοίαρχοι, πληρώματα, εταιρείες, λιμεναρχεία, αρχές-σημαίες, κλάσεις και όλη η ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα) από ένα μάθημα, ώστε παρόμοια ατυχήμτα να μην ξανασυμβούν στο μέλλον. Καλοτάξιδο το βαπόρι και καλές δουλειές από εδώ και πέρα.


 Απο το στομα σου και στου *θεου* το αυτι,μπας και τους φωτισει τωρα αυτες τις Αγιες μερες, ολους αυτους που γραφεις παραπανω ,και δεν ματαξαναδουμε παρομοια πραγματα!!

----------


## Apostolos

Αλλαξε κάτι? Εγινε καμια επιτροπή ασφαλείας απο το Υπουργείο? Σε 6 μήνες είχαμε τόσα ατυχήματα όσα δεν ειχαμε σε 6 χρόνια. Μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξουμε λίγο πολιτική???

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά το Colossus τις 20/01 ενώ το λιμάνι της Κορίνθου ήταν άδειο αυτό ήταν αγκυροβολημένο 2-2,5 μίλια μέσα αρόδο, απ' όπου και η φωτόCOLOSSUS 128.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Το πλοίο έχει βάλει πορεία για Πειραιά. Τέρμα τα δρομολόγια από Κόρινθο;

----------


## avvachrist

Γιατί και στην Κόρινθο που ήταν έκανε δρομολόγια? Αγκυροβολημένο ήταν λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι και τα δρομολόγιά του τα έκανε το Ropax 1.

----------


## Trakman

Σαφώς και δεν έκανε τον τελευταίο καιρό δρομολόγια, αλλά επειδή παρέμενε στην Κόρινθο υποθέτω ότι δεν είχε κλείσει το θέμα, ενώ τώρα μάλλον είναι οριστικό.

Στη φωτογραφία ο Κολοσσός σήμερα, ενώ "παλεύει" με τον δυνατό αέρα να κρατήσει την ενδεδειγμένη πορεία για διέλευση κάτω από τη Γέφυρα (έχει 8 μποφόρ σήμερα στο Ρίο-Αντίρριο, η πορθμειακή γραμμή παραμένει κλειστή).

Trakakis_P2010565.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Παρά τα 8 μποφώρ εσύ ήσουν στην γέφυρα για να το φωτογραφήσεις... Πολλά μπράβο!!!

----------


## Leo

Ε ναι, ο Τrakman είναι all weather!  O Colossus, αστραφτερός όσο ποτέ! Ευχαριστούμε  Γιώργο!!!!!

----------


## gasim

και, επιτέλους, σε δράση!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ και γω με τη σειρά μου το φίλο Γιώργο για την υπέροχη φωτο και για τα όσα τράβηξε με τα 8 μποφόρ. :Wink:

----------


## polykas

> Σαφώς και δεν έκανε τον τελευταίο καιρό δρομολόγια, αλλά επειδή παρέμενε στην Κόρινθο υποθέτω ότι δεν είχε κλείσει το θέμα, ενώ τώρα μάλλον είναι οριστικό.
> 
> Στη φωτογραφία ο Κολοσσός σήμερα, ενώ "παλεύει" με τον δυνατό αέρα να κρατήσει την ενδεδειγμένη πορεία για διέλευση κάτω από τη Γέφυρα (έχει 8 μποφόρ σήμερα στο Ρίο-Αντίρριο, η πορθμειακή γραμμή παραμένει κλειστή).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122220


 Σε ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο... :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Σαφώς και δεν έκανε τον τελευταίο καιρό δρομολόγια, αλλά επειδή παρέμενε στην Κόρινθο υποθέτω ότι δεν είχε κλείσει το θέμα, ενώ τώρα μάλλον είναι οριστικό.
> 
> Στη φωτογραφία ο Κολοσσός σήμερα, ενώ "παλεύει" με τον δυνατό αέρα να κρατήσει την ενδεδειγμένη πορεία για διέλευση κάτω από τη Γέφυρα (έχει 8 μποφόρ σήμερα στο Ρίο-Αντίρριο, η πορθμειακή γραμμή παραμένει κλειστή).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122220


Φανταστική φωτογραφία Γιώργο!
Σε ευχαριστούμε που παρόλο τις δύσκολες καιρικές συνθήκες ανέβηκες στην γέφυρα για να το φωτογραφίσεις!!

----------


## proussos

> Σαφώς και δεν έκανε τον τελευταίο καιρό δρομολόγια, αλλά επειδή παρέμενε στην Κόρινθο υποθέτω ότι δεν είχε κλείσει το θέμα, ενώ τώρα μάλλον είναι οριστικό.
> 
> Στη φωτογραφία ο Κολοσσός σήμερα, ενώ "παλεύει" με τον δυνατό αέρα να κρατήσει την ενδεδειγμένη πορεία για διέλευση κάτω από τη Γέφυρα (έχει 8 μποφόρ σήμερα στο Ρίο-Αντίρριο, η πορθμειακή γραμμή παραμένει κλειστή).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122220


 *Γιώργο...εξακολουθείς να είσαι "επικίνδυνος" όταν κυκλοφορείς !*

----------


## karavofanatikos

SL382293.JPG
Ο Κολοσσός στο λιμάνι της Κορίνθου, το απόγευμα της Πρωτοχρονιάς! Πίσω διακρίνεται και το ROPAX 1.

----------


## MYTILENE

ΓΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ......????

----------


## GameManiacGR

Και εδώ λίγο πριν περάσει απ την γέφυρα Ρίου-Αντιρρίου.Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος
DSCF0664.jpg

----------


## KNIK

Ρότα για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη

----------


## chiotis

> Ρότα για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη


Τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!θα μεινει ομως σαν δρομολογιο????κοντρα στον Πελαγιτη το εβαλε,βεβαια ο Πελαγιτης παει πολυ ποιο σιγα..

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!θα μεινει ομως σαν δρομολογιο????κοντρα στον Πελαγιτη το εβαλε,βεβαια ο Πελαγιτης παει πολυ ποιο σιγα..


Μπορεί να είναι ένα είδος αντικατάστασης του European Express ώστε να καλύψει τουλάχιστον τα φορτηγά για το σημερινό ανεκτέλεστο δρομολόγιό λόγω του δεξαμενισμού του.

----------


## chiotis

> Μπορεί να είναι ένα είδος αντικατάστασης του European Express ώστε να καλύψει τουλάχιστον τα φορτηγά για το σημερινό ανεκτέλεστο δρομολόγιό λόγω του δεξαμενισμού του.


Σωστα!!δεν το ειχα σκεφτει!

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω τελικά τι έγινε που πήγε Χίο-Μυτιλήνη, αλλά απο τις 11/02/2011 είναι αραγμένο στο ναυπηγείο της Κυνόσουρας απ' όπου και η φωτο τραβηγμένη απο τη ΝΑΥΣΙ. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε chiotis, proussos, vinman, aegeanspeedlines, GameManiacGR, MYTILENE, karavofanatikos, polykas και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


COLOSSUS 129 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## gnikles

Για τον pantelis2009,chiotis, proussos, vinman, aegeanspeedlines, GameManiacGR, MYTILENE, karavofanatikos, polykas και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!!!
DSC00162.jpgΥ.Γ Είναι απο κιν τηλέφωνο sorry.

----------


## trelaras

Μια χαρά!!!είναι από το έκτακτο δρομολόγιο που έκανε?ξέρεις τι κίνηση είχε?

----------


## gnikles

> Μια χαρά!!!είναι από το έκτακτο δρομολόγιο που έκανε?ξέρεις τι κίνηση είχε?


 Ναι από το έκτακτο είναι και δεν είχα και την φωτογραφική μηχανή μαζί. :Sad: Τώρα από κίνηση ψηλά που είδα είχε αρκετά φορτηγά αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν χωρταίνει εύκολα και μου φαινόταν άδειο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατ' αρχάς ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση, κατα 2ον έχουμε πει δεν πάμε πουθενά χωρίς ....τα όπλα μας :Wink: .
Ας το δούμε και απο μία άλλη γωνία λήψης. Χαρισμένη σε gnikles, trelaras, chiotis, Giovanaut, proussos, vinman, aegeanspeedlines, GameManiacGR, MYTILENE, karavofanatikos, polykas, T.S.S APOLLON αι όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz:  :Very Happy:  


COLOSSUS 130 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες των φίλων pantelis2009 & gnikles!

----------


## chiotis

> Για τον pantelis2009,chiotis, proussos, vinman, aegeanspeedlines, GameManiacGR, MYTILENE, karavofanatikos, polykas και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!!!
> DSC00162.jpgΥ.Γ Είναι απο κιν τηλέφωνο sorry.


Ευχαρηστω πολυ καλη...φορτηγα παντως ξεφόρτωσε αρκετά και στη Χίο.

----------


## chiotis

> Κατ' αρχάς ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση, κατα 2ον έχουμε πει δεν πάμε πουθενά χωρίς ....τα όπλα μας.
> Ας το δούμε και απο μία άλλη γωνία λήψης. Χαρισμένη σε gnikles, trelaras, chiotis, Giovanaut, proussos, vinman, aegeanspeedlines, GameManiacGR, MYTILENE, karavofanatikos, polykas, T.S.S APOLLON αι όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 
> 
> 
> COLOSSUS 130 11-02-2011.jpg


Ευχαρηστω πολυ καλη !!παντως τωρα σε εμας εχουν μαζευτει αρκετα φορτηγα (Αρχάγγελος,Πελαγίτης και τωρα θα ερθει και το Monte stello), οποτε το σεναριο δρομολογισης του Ιπποτ ή του Κολοσσού στη Χιο-Μυτιληνη αρχίζει να μην ειναι τοσο πιστικο οσο πρωτα.Παντως ο Ιπποτης η το Μυκονος θα μπορουσε να δρομολογιθει απο Πειραια ή Λαυριο για Μεστα-Ψαρα-Συγρι ωστε να εξυπηρετει τη δυτικη πλευρα των νησιών.Πιστευω θα ειχε κινηση..

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δεν νομίζω ότι μας πέφτει λόγος και τι έγινε.
Το πλοίο είναι και πάλι στην ενεργό δράση, οπότε ότι έγινε, έγινε.
Πάει τελείωσε!

----------


## gasim

Δεν μας πέφτει λόγος, με την έννοια ότι δεν είμαστε εμείς οι αρμόδιοι στο να διενεργήσουμε την έρευνα.  

Μας ενδιαφέρει όμως, σίγουρα.  Και είναι περίεργο το να μην έχει γίνει έρευνα.  Δεν έχουμε ακούσει τίποτε.  Κανείς φορέας αυτού του κράτους δεν υπάρχει στο να ενδιαφέρεται για την ασφάλεια των μεταφορών?  Και μη μου πείτε ότι επειδή είναι σημαίας Μάλτας, γι' αυτό δεν γίνεται έρευνα!  Το πλοίο υπηρετεί σε μια Ελληνική εταιρεία, το ατύχημα έγινε σε Ελληνικά ύδατα...

----------


## Eng

[QUOTE=gasim;429125]Δεν μας πέφτει λόγος, με την έννοια ότι δεν είμαστε εμείς οι αρμόδιοι στο να διενεργήσουμε την έρευνα.QUOTE]

Καλο ειναι να μεινουμε στο παραπάνω σχολιο και να μην μπουμε σε ανουσιες συζητησεις Γιατι και Πως. Δεν εχουν νοημα..

----------


## pantelis2009

Θα συμφωνήσω με το φίλο Eng, καραβολάτρες είμαστε...όχι δικαστές. :Wink: 
Το Colossus στην Κυνόσουρα στις 13/02/2011. Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέω και  Eng, Akis Dionisis, Ερωτόκριτος, gasim και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Cool:  


COLOSSUS 131 13-02-2011.jpg

----------


## gasim

[QUOTE=Eng;429126]


> Δεν μας πέφτει λόγος, με την έννοια ότι δεν είμαστε εμείς οι αρμόδιοι στο να διενεργήσουμε την έρευνα.QUOTE]
> 
> Καλο ειναι να μεινουμε στο παραπάνω σχολιο και να μην μπουμε σε ανουσιες συζητησεις Γιατι και Πως. Δεν εχουν νοημα..


Οι δικές μας εικασίες, συμφωνώ, δεν είναι πρέπουσες.  Αλλά πρέπει να ανησυχούμε για την απουσία του κράτους.

----------


## sylver23

Συζήτηση για το ατύχημα έγινε και δεν απαγορεύτηκε σε κανέναν να πει την γνώμη του.
Απο εκεί και πέρα εσύ μας ρωτάς το τί έφταιξε.
Αυτό θα το κρίνουν άλλοι και όχι εμείς.
Δεν είμαστε ούτε υπουργείο , ούτε δικαστήριο κτλ.
Το οτι δεν μάθαμε για την έρευνα δεν πάει να πει οτι δεν έγινε.
Εφόσον μάθει κάποιος τα συμπεράσματα της έρευνας κτλ είναι ελεύθερος να μας τα πει και εδώ.
Οι θεωρίες όμως καλό είναι να λείπουν.




> Εκτός αν απαγορεύεται να ρωτάμε τα αρνητικά. Δε διάβασα τέτοιο πράγμα  στους όρους εγγραφής. Πρέπει να λέμε μόνο ζήτω σε όλα; Ζήτω στα πλοία  και ζήτω στους ναυτικούς;


Μην βγάζεις πράγματα απο το μυαλό σου τα οποία δεν έχουν ειπωθεί απο τους διαχειριστές του forum




> Π.χ. για το Σάμινα κάποιοι δεν έφταιγαν και  έπνιξαν τον κόσμο;


Αυτό το θεωρώ άκυρο και δεν κολλάει εδω...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Θα συμφωνήσω με το φίλο Eng, καραβολάτρες είμαστε...όχι δικαστές.
> Το Colossus στην Κυνόσουρα στις 13/02/2011. Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέω και  Eng, Akis Dionisis, Ερωτόκριτος, gasim και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 
> 
> 
> COLOSSUS 131 13-02-2011.jpg


 Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωΐ που πήγα Κυνόσουρα το Colossus έλειπε. Απ' ότι είδα στο AIS του πρέπει να έφυγε εχθές το απόγευμα γιατί η αλλαγή της ημέρας το δείχνει ανάμεσα Μύκονο - Πάρο. Πήγε Κώ - Ρόδο και τώρα γυρίζει πάλι Κώ. Ξέρεις κανείς κάτι;;;
Φωτο στις 16/02/2011 χαρισμένη σε Akis Dionisis, mike_rodos, sylver23, gnikles, trelaras, chiotis, Giovanaut, proussos, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 



COLOSSUS 133 16-02-2011.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια προς Δωδεκάνησα! ήθελα να το βγάλω φώτο, αλλά οι καιρικές συνθήκες δεν ήταν και οι καλύτερες σήμερα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν πειράζει φίλε mike_rodos, αφού ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια θα βρεθούν και οι καλές συνθήκες :Wink: . 
Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία. :Razz:

----------


## gpap2006

¶ντε να δούμε ποιές μεταφορικές Κω Ρόδου θα αφήσουν τη σιγουριά της ΑΤΤΙΚΑ για να πάνε με τον μετεωρίτη.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μια φοτο του πλοιου αφιερωμενη στους φιλους pantelis2009,mike_rodos,gamemaniac,Akis Dionisis,sylver23,Eng και σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου !!!  :Wink:   :Cool: 
IMG_2889.JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

> ¶ντε να δούμε ποιές μεταφορικές Κω Ρόδου θα αφήσουν τη σιγουριά της ΑΤΤΙΚΑ για να πάνε με τον μετεωρίτη.


Το προηγούμενο Σάββατο, όπου ο Ιππότης είχε διανυκτέρευση στη Ρόδο, πέρασαμε αργά το βράδυ μία βολτούλα απ' έξω... Το καραβάκι μέσα είχε ήδη φορτηγά που θα ταξίδευαν την επόμενη μέρα μαζί του... Δεν νομίζω να είναι τυχαίο πως η ΝΕΛ διπλώνει την γραμμή! Γιατί μετά την αποχώρηση του Νήσος Ρόδος και κενό έμεινε και η BLUE STAR ανέβασε τις τιμές στα ύψη, ενώ πολλές μεταφορικές μας είχαν κάνει προσφορές για μεταφορές εμπορευμάτων σε πάρα πολύ χαμηλές τιμές... Οπότε τα ro/ro τώρα θα είναι ένα χέρι βοηθείας!

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλα ταξιδια στον βαπορα και το πληρωμα του....!!!!
Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο...!!!

Μιχαλη περιμενουμε πληρη ανταποκριση οπως αξιζει σε εναν τετοιο Ιαπωνα.... :Very Happy:

----------


## gnikles

> Σήμερα το πρωΐ που πήγα Κυνόσουρα το Colossus έλειπε. Απ' ότι είδα στο AIS του πρέπει να έφυγε εχθές το απόγευμα γιατί η αλλαγή της ημέρας το δείχνει ανάμεσα Μύκονο - Πάρο. Πήγε Κώ - Ρόδο και τώρα γυρίζει πάλι Κώ. Ξέρεις κανείς κάτι;;;
> Φωτο στις 16/02/2011 χαρισμένη σε Akis Dionisis, mike_rodos, sylver23, gnikles, trelaras, chiotis, Giovanaut, proussos, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124334


 Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή όμορφος είναι ο Ιάπωνας!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάλι στο ferryboat ήσουνα :Wink: . Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## fourtounakis

Ι.Χ. ΡΟΔΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ οneway
---------->Βlue Star 106.50€
---------->ΝΕL         ***50€***
Έτσι,για να γουστάρουμε! :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Ι.Χ. ΡΟΔΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ οneway
> ---------->Βlue Star 106.50¤
> ---------->ΝΕL         ***50¤***
> Έτσι,για να γουστάρουμε!


Οπότε βάζεις το αμάξι ασυνόδευτο στο Colossus, παίρνεις την επόμενη μέρα την πρωινή πτήση για Αθήνα (50,00 - 60,00 ευρώ) και είσαι κύριος.. όμορφα και οικονομικά!  :Wink:  
Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!

----------


## Eng

> Οπότε βάζεις το αμάξι ασυνόδευτο στο Colossus, παίρνεις την επόμενη μέρα την πρωινή πτήση για Αθήνα (50,00 - 60,00 ευρώ) και είσαι κύριος.. όμορφα και οικονομικά!  
> Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!


Ομολογώ οτι μου αρεσε πολυ η απαντηση.. Πλακα πλακα ομως θα δουμε που θα κατζαντισουμε.. :Wink: . Mike, δεν νομιζω πως θα απεχουμε πολυ απο αυτο που λες...

----------


## mike_rodos

> Ομολογώ οτι μου αρεσε πολυ η απαντηση.. Πλακα πλακα ομως θα δουμε που θα κατζαντισουμε... Mike, δεν νομιζω πως θα απεχουμε πολυ απο αυτο που λες...


Eng αν και καραβολάτρης με τις τιμές στην ακτοπλοϊά πλέον ταξιδεύω μόνο αεροπορικά... Ίδιες τιμές αεροπλάνο οικονομική θέση - πλοίο κατάστρωμα! ¶ρα στο αεροπλάνο είμαι κύριος γιατί έχω κάθισμα αεροπορικό και το καφεδάκι μου...  :Wink:  Και είσαι στον προορισμό σου σε 1 ώρα μόνο και όχι 13 ώρες.!

----------


## MYTILENE

Και όπως λέει και ένας γνωστός:Βάζω το αυτοκίνητο στο RORO με 50 ευρώπουλα(με παζαράκι το κατεβάζεις και 40) και κυκλοφορώ με γραβατούλα στο αεροδρόμιο κύριος :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Μην ξεχναμε πως εδω ειναι το θεμα του "Κολοσσος".. Οποτε ας επιστρεψουμε στα του θεματος οπως αρμοζει μιας και ειμαστε λιγο off topic.

----------


## MYTILENE

Μας συγχωρείτε .............που είμαστε οι μοναδικοί off topic στο forum!!!!

----------


## ithakos

> Οπότε βάζεις το αμάξι ασυνόδευτο στο Colossus, παίρνεις την επόμενη μέρα την πρωινή πτήση για Αθήνα (50,00 - 60,00 ευρώ) και είσαι κύριος.. όμορφα και οικονομικά!  
> Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!


Σ Ω Σ Τ Ο Σ.................

----------


## Leo

Να υπολογίσουμε και ένα ταξάκι (λόγω απεργιών) 'η το κόστος του προαστικού/μετρό-ηλεκτρικού και 1.40 μέχρι το Ικόνιο? Με ή χωρίς βαλιτσούλα κλπ... ένα 40αρί? Δεκτά τα 40 - 60 ευρώ φίλοι της αεροπορικής αλλά αυτό είανι ίσως μόνο γαι κρατήσεις ευκαιρίες ε? Διότι η Ολυμπιακή με το 30άρι για Σύρο, τελευαταίας στιγμή το πουλάει 130 ευρώ (σωστά διβάσατε 1 3 0).

----------


## ελμεψη

Δεύτερη άφιξη του πλοίου στη Ρόδο για το 2011 με τον καιρό να φορτσάρει αλλά με σταθερές κινήσεις έδεσε στην ακαντιά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

DSC_4418 (1).JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το υπέροχο ρεσιτάλ φωτογραφιών συνεχίζετε απο το φίλο ελμεψη. :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Από κινησούλα πως πάει εκεί κάτω???

----------


## ithakos

Εξαιρετική φίλε μου.................

----------


## mike_rodos

Ro/Ro Colossus, Ρόδος, 2 Μαρτίου 2011, πλαγιοδετημένο στην Ακαντιά.

DSCN9891.jpgDSCN9892.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Λάμπη υπέροχα στον ήλιο της Ρόδου και στις φωτο σου φίλε mike_rodos το Colossus. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  :Surprised: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το COLOSSUS στις 18/03/2011 στα τελωνεία φωτογραφημένο απο το ΝΜΔ. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε mike_rodos, Ιθάκη, ελμεψη, ithakos, Leo, Eng, MYTILENE και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


COLOSSUS 134 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Colossus
*
P3256379.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη γωνία λήψης φίλε dokimakos21 και σ' ευχαριστούμε. :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Στο openseas.gr, αντί να εμφανίζει στη γραμμή της Ρόδου το Ro/Ro Colossus, εμφανίζει πάντα το Ro/Ro ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ. Γνωρίζει κάποιος τον λόγο?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Colossus όταν ήταν αραγμένο στις 13/02/2011 στην Κυνόσουρα. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


COLOSSUS 132.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Στα 50,00 ευρώ το μέτρο ο ναύλος για τα φορτηγά στο δρομολόγιο Ρόδος - Πειραιάς, έναντι 64,00 ευρώ της Blue Star Ferries...

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολλή καλή κίνηση για να σπάσει το μονοπώλιο :Wink: . 238€ λιγότερα για μιά 17μετρη νταλίκα δεν είναι και λίγα.

----------


## mike_rodos

Χθες 1.5 ώρα πριν την αναχώρηση του πλοίου για Πειραιά, και η φόρτωση συνεχιζόταν ομαλά! Το καλοκαίρι όπου η κίνηση αυξάνεται θέλω να δω το μερίδιο αγοράς που θα πάρει... 

DSCN8948.jpg

----------


## johny18

Φίλε mike rodos πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία !!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## despo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και Χρόνια Πολλά - Καλή Ανάσταση. Να πω με την ευκαιρία οτι η εταιρεία κυκλοφόρησε εγκύκλιο που δίνει τη δυνατότητα μεταφοράς ΙΧ ασυνόδευτου για τη Ρόδο (προφανώς και για τη Κώ) με κόστος 49¤. Είναι κατι λιγότερο απο το μισό, απ' όσο κοστίζει η μεταφορά με τα πλοία της Μπλου Σταρ.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και Χρόνια Πολλά - Καλή Ανάσταση. Να πω με την ευκαιρία οτι η εταιρεία κυκλοφόρησε εγκύκλιο που δίνει τη δυνατότητα μεταφοράς ΙΧ ασυνόδευτου για τη Ρόδο (προφανώς και για τη Κώ) με κόστος 49¤. Είναι κατι λιγότερο απο το μισό, απ' όσο κοστίζει η μεταφορά με τα πλοία της Μπλου Σταρ.


Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Ανάσταση φίλε! 
Υπάρχει και φωτογραφικό πειστήριο φίλε despo.... http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...4&d=1301060357

Αλλά για να κάνουμε και το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου...  :Very Happy:  Από φίλο καραβολάτρη, μέλος του φόρουμ μας, ενημερώθηκα ότι ενώ η πινακίδα αναφέρει 50,00 ευρώ, ενώ πλήρωσε 50,00 ευρώ, το εισιτήριο που του εκδώσαν έγραφε πάνω ναύλο... 49,00 ευρώ όπως πολύ καλά αναφέρεις... Αλλά για 1 ευρώ δεν λες κουβέντα, από την στιγμή που γλυτώνεις 56,00 ευρώ σε σχέση με την blue star ferries...!

----------


## pantelis2009

To COLOSSUS στις 20-07-2011 έξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

COLOSSUS 157 20-07-2011.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Colossus στη Ράδα του Πειραιά στις 08/07/12

Colossus.JPG

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Colossus στη Ράδα του Πειραιά στις 08/07/12
> 
> Colossus.JPG


Όπως και το ippotis άνευ σινιάλων. Και αυτό τώρα που βρίσκεται?

----------


## Apostolos

Είχα ακούσει ένα ναύλο για νότια Αμερική... To AIS του βγάζει τελευταίο λιμάνι την Cartagena και προωρισμο WALVIS BAY NAMIBIA. O Θεός μαζί του!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήταν ναυλωμένο σε μιά SC Line στην Καραϊβική, Κολομβία-Τρινιντάντ & Τομπάγκο.
Τώρα γιά εκεί που τραβάει,να δούμε τι περίπτωση είναι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε όταν στις 09-10-2012 πέρναγε απο το Γιβλαρτάρ με κατεύθυνση το Puerto Cabello της Βενεζουέλας.

COLOSSUS 167 09-10-2012.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Αυτό το πλοίο απο οτι διάβασα έφυγε από την Ιαπωνία ως επιβατικό, συνεχίζει να έχει σαλόνια και καμπίνες ή έχουν ξηλωθεί. Πάντως δεν μοιάζει και τόσο για σχιστομάτης. Έχει κάτι ευρωπαϊκό πάνω του.

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά μην τρελαθούμε και τελείως οτι φαίρει σε Ευρώπη! Απο μακρια καρα-μπαμ κάνει! Εχουν ξηλωθεί αρκετοι χώροι και εκεί έγιναν car decks. Φυσικά υπάρχουν κάποια σαλόνια που αν θυμάμαι καλα ο χρήστης calypso έχει ανεβάσει παλαιώτερα

----------


## ithakos

Το πλήρωμα ειναι ελληνικό;

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν νομίζω. Η διαχειρήστρια εταιρία του (Jay Management) δέν ενδιαφέρεται για Ελληνες ναυτικούς. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιεί του πολύ καλύτερους (στην τιμη φυσικά) ανατολικού μπλόκ αξιωματικούς καθώς και Φιλιπινέζους στο κατώτερο πλήρωμα

----------


## opelmanos

Πάμε να το θυμηθούμε στην Μυτιλήνη στις 9-2-2011

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτός ο ντόκος έχει φιλοξενήσει μερικα απο τα αγαπημένα μου Γιαπωνέζικα!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

> Είχα ακούσει ένα ναύλο για νότια Αμερική... To AIS του βγάζει τελευταίο λιμάνι την Cartagena και προωρισμο WALVIS BAY NAMIBIA. O Θεός μαζί του!!!


Πριν 6 ημέρες το καράβι εμφανίστηκε στο Κέηπ Τάουν, πιθανολογώ ότι ήταν ο επόμενος σταθμός μετά τη Ναμίμπια. Και η σχετική φωτογραφία που μου έστειλε φίλος καραβολάτρης από το λιμάνι εκεί.

colossus.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

Και με λευκό φουγάρο!

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Βασικα δεν ειναι Λευκο.Ειναι χρωμα Μπεζ βαμενο ολο το ακομοδεσιο του πλοιου και ο καθρεπτης με την γεφυρα.

----------


## Apostolos

Αντε να ξαναδούμε και το original ονομα γιατι αυτο το Κολοσσος δέν μου παει

----------


## trelaras

Και ούτε αυτό το μπλε του παει......

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Το πλήρωμα ειναι ελληνικό;


Νομίζω όλοι είναι ανατολικό μπλόκ και λίγο από βόρεια Αφρική που είναι και κοντά. Αν κοιτάει την πιο οικονομική λύση η εταιρεία τότε σιγά να μην πληρώνει από Ασία εισητήρια.  :Distrust:

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Βασικα δεν ειναι Λευκο.Ειναι χρωμα Μπεζ βαμενο ολο το ακομοδεσιο του πλοιου και ο καθρεπτης με την γεφυρα.


Δεν θα φαίνεται και η σκουριά.......  :Sour:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tι κάνει τόσο καιρό στο Cape Town ποιός ξέρει. Σε φωτό του ΑΙS φαίνεται πλαγιοδετημένο με κλειστό καταπέλτη κ δίπλα του ένα ιστοπλοϊκό. Ο ντόκος μάλιστα δεν μοιάζει να χρησιμοποιείται τώρα γιά φορτοεκφορτώσεις.Καμιά κατάσχεση;

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Tι κάνει τόσο καιρό στο Cape Town ποιός ξέρει. Σε φωτό του ΑΙS φαίνεται πλαγιοδετημένο με κλειστό καταπέλτη κ δίπλα του ένα ιστοπλοϊκό. Ο ντόκος μάλιστα δεν μοιάζει να χρησιμοποιείται τώρα γιά φορτοεκφορτώσεις.Καμιά κατάσχεση;


Όλα είναι πιθανά....  :Disturbed:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν το COLOSSUS είχε μπεί λαβωμένο στις 24-11-2010 στη δίαυλο με κατεύθυνση τη ΝΑΥΣΙ. 

COLOSSUS 22 24-11-2010.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Tι κάνει τόσο καιρό στο Cape Town ποιός ξέρει. Σε φωτό του ΑΙS φαίνεται πλαγιοδετημένο με κλειστό καταπέλτη κ δίπλα του ένα ιστοπλοϊκό. Ο ντόκος μάλιστα δεν μοιάζει να χρησιμοποιείται τώρα γιά φορτοεκφορτώσεις.Καμιά κατάσχεση;


Ύστερα από τόσο καιρό στo Kέιπ Τάουν,το AIS λέει από 23/10 Βομβάη. Πάει κ αυτό; Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την εταιρεία...Κρίμα,μα πάρα πολύ κρίμα γιά το βαπόρι. :Uncomfortableness: Σε καλύτερες εποχές θα μπορούσε να το φέρουν άλλοι στην Ελλάδα,να το άφηναν ΕΓ/ΟΓ κ να του έκαναν μιά μετασκευή μούρλια! Σίγουρα θα είχε καλύτερη τύχη.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Ύστερα από τόσο καιρό στo Kέιπ Τάουν,το AIS λέει από 23/10 Βομβάη. Πάει κ αυτό; Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την εταιρεία...Κρίμα,μα πάρα πολύ κρίμα γιά το βαπόρι.Σε καλύτερες εποχές θα μπορούσε να το φέρουν άλλοι στην Ελλάδα,να το άφηναν ΕΓ/ΟΓ κ να του έκαναν μιά μετασκευή μούρλια! Σίγουρα θα είχε καλύτερη τύχη.


Ελπίζω να μην ειναι για σκράπ

----------


## Apostolos

Σπάω το κεφάλι μου να θυμηθώ το όνομα του εφοπλιστή του, μιας που έχω την εντύπωση πως άφησε τον μάταιο κόσμο μας πριν λίγο καιρό...

----------


## High1

Τον Κουταλίδη εννοείς Απόστολε;

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Τον Κουταλίδη εννοείς Απόστολε;


Σωστά του Κουταλίδη. Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν μόνος του ή με συνεταίρους. Αν και από έμαθα είχε κάτι περίεργα ναύλα εκει κάτω, μπορεί να μην πιάνει το ais ή να πήγε να βρει τον Αρχαγγελο...

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι σωστά. Ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος... Πάντως οσο και καλό βαπόρι να ειναι δυστηχώς το να εναρμονιστεί με τις νέες απαιτήσεις ειναι τρομερά δύσκολο. Οι εποχές που τα πλοία με καλή συντήρηση μπορούσαν να δουλευουν πέρασαν... Σε 2-3 χρόνια δεν θα μείνει τίποτε απο τα παλιά... Για κάποιον που θέλει να ψάξει απλα να αναφέρω ένα παράδειγμα για το τι σύστημα πρέπει να βάλει ένα φορτηγό πλοίο σύντομα. Ψάξτε για θέματα "ballast management systems".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σωστά του Κουταλίδη. Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν μόνος του ή με συνεταίρους. Αν και από έμαθα είχε κάτι περίεργα ναύλα εκει κάτω, μπορεί να μην πιάνει το ais ή να πήγε να βρει τον Αρχαγγελο...


 Mήπως δεν ήταν περίεργο γιά ρο-ρό το ταξίδι από Καραϊβική γιά Ναμίμπια;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι σωστά. Ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος... Πάντως οσο και καλό βαπόρι να ειναι δυστηχώς το να εναρμονιστεί με τις νέες απαιτήσεις ειναι τρομερά δύσκολο. Οι εποχές που τα πλοία με καλή συντήρηση μπορούσαν να δουλευουν πέρασαν... Σε 2-3 χρόνια δεν θα μείνει τίποτε απο τα παλιά... Για κάποιον που θέλει να ψάξει απλα να αναφέρω ένα παράδειγμα για το τι σύστημα πρέπει να βάλει ένα φορτηγό πλοίο σύντομα. Ψάξτε για θέματα "ballast management systems".


Δλδ όταν μετασκευάστηκε σε ρο-ρό δεν έκανε εναρμόνιση; Μόνο τις ενδιαιτήσεις επιβατών ξήλωσαν;
¶ρα ή δεν τους ενδιέφερε ή ή ήταν τόσο κοντόφθαλμοι.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Δλδ όταν μετασκευάστηκε σε ρο-ρό δεν έκανε εναρμόνιση; Μόνο τις ενδιαιτήσεις επιβατών ξήλωσαν;
> ¶ρα ή δεν τους ενδιέφερε ή ή ήταν τόσο κοντόφθαλμοι.


¶λλες εποχές τότε... Ήθελαν χώρους γκαράζ και πιθανόν δεν πρέπει να τους παρά ενδιέφερε τότε.

----------


## pantelis2009

COLOSSUS στις 25-11-2010 λαβωμένο.

COLOSSUS 49 25-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ύστερα από τόσο καιρό στo Kέιπ Τάουν,το AIS λέει από 23/10 Βομβάη. Πάει κ αυτό; Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την εταιρεία...Κρίμα,μα πάρα πολύ κρίμα γιά το βαπόρι.


_Νοέμβρη του 2013_ είχε ανεβάσει το παραπάνω ποστ ο φίλος _ΒΙΚΤΩΡ_. Και δεν είχε πέσει έξω στις προβλέψεις του. Διαβάζουμε από το equasis και την καρτέλλα στοιχείων του πλοίου.




> *Status of ship :  Broken Up  (since 13/11/2013)*

----------


## tolaras

2013 01 14. Upplagd i Kapstaden.
2013 05 15. Avgick Kapstaden mot Lobito.
2013 10 30. Ankom Mumbai, Indien.
2013 11 13. Ankom Bansal Infracon, Alang, Indien f&#246;r upphuggning. 

Ο Σουηδός, αναφέρει ακριβώς το ίδιο...

Μου κάνει εντύπωση, γιατί νόμιζα, πως υπήρχε ακόμα... :Worked Till 5am:

----------

